
Gum disease tied to colon cancer risk - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/12/well/live/gum-disease-tied-to-colon-cancer-risk.html
======
bookofjoe
>Periodontal Disease, Tooth Loss, and Risk of Serrated Polyps and Conventional
Adenomas

[https://cancerpreventionresearch.aacrjournals.org/content/13...](https://cancerpreventionresearch.aacrjournals.org/content/13/8/699)

------
elvicherrera
Of course! It comes from poor diet. I would imagine Weight issues also.

